# 2001 F250 Tow Mirrors



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

I'm planing on getting the Tow Mirrors for my truck.

If I get the ones that have the marker light in them, how hard is it to wire them so they work? can this be done?

B&B where you at your know

Thanks
Clap


----------



## f250man (Jan 28, 2005)

Clap I think you have to get the wire harness from a truck that has it or from ford. I have power tow mirror but have no power to my doors for them. I don't think your truck dose either.


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

nearly impossible if your truck is not wired for them already. If you truck is not then you would have to purchase the truck side harness, slice into the huge harness in the door and wire it in. Your better off just getting the tow mirrors with the same options you have on your mirrors now.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

newlooklandscp;570313 said:


> nearly impossible if your truck is not wired for them already. If you truck is not then you would have to purchase the truck side harness, slice into the huge harness in the door and wire it in. Your better off just getting the tow mirrors with the same options you have on your mirrors now.


Not true, it's very possible if you can do simple wiring, you can make the turn signals on the mirrors work by simply tapping into the existing wire of your truck turn signals.

If you don't have heat on your existing mirrors you can wire that as well on the new tow mirror using any 12v keyed ignition source. All OEM Ford Tow mirrors that come with heat on Superduty trucks are wired to a constant 12V ignition source meaning that the heat on the mirrors is on all the time. Most people choose to use a toggle switch inline with the heat wiring so that they can turn them on an off as they wish when upgrading to the tow mirrors.

The wiring connectors for the mirror motors on the tow mirrors are different connectors than the "regular" style mirror which means a little cutting and reconnecting is required, no big deal.

This switch is becoming all the more popular now a days, I would suggest the 08 style mirrors, they have much better viability than the 99-07 Tow mirrors, and in my opinion look nicer.

The best place to pick them up with a complete kit, instructions for installation and WIRING, the whole nine yards is here:

http://www.dfuser.com/catalog/2008-ford-superduty-towing-mirror-retrofit-kit-992007-f250f450.php

Unfortunately their prices just went up, they used to be 489 for the kit I believe, you can also view a number of pics of what they look like on a Superduty.

Or the other place to get the 99-07 style is here: 
http://catalog.powerstrokeshop.com/...fo&PartID=356096&siteid=214083&catalogid=3660

The 08 mirrors will be going on my truck some time soon.


----------



## B&B (Nov 4, 2006)

Doakster;570371 said:


> Not true, it's very possible if you can do simple wiring, you can make the turn signals on the mirrors work by simply tapping into the existing wire of your truck turn signals.
> 
> If you don't have heat on your existing mirrors you can wire that as well on the new tow mirror using any 12v keyed ignition source. All OEM Ford Tow mirrors that come with heat on Superduty trucks are wired to a constant 12V ignition source meaning that the heat on the mirrors is on all the time. Most people choose to use a toggle switch inline with the heat wiring so that they can turn them on an off as they wish when upgrading to the tow mirrors.
> 
> The wiring connectors for the mirror motors on the tow mirrors are different connectors than the "regular" style mirror which means a little cutting and reconnecting is required, no big deal.


Correct and I think Clap is capable of doing the wiring mods as their not too complicated.

Clap if you wanna run a set of OEM mirrors (used takes off's or whatever) and need the wiring diagrams just give me a yell.

Definitely add the toggle like Doakster suggested if your running heated. Heating grids will last a long time that way.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

OK guys thanks for the input,


I was pretty sure you could just tap in the the turn/markerlights 

The heater Idea is pretty cool also!!

So you guys are saying use the 08 style?


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

I stand corrected. ....


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Clapper&Company;570565 said:


> So you guys are saying use the 08 style?


Yup with out a questions, for a couple reasons, one I think they just look better, two they have much better visibility than the 99-07 mirrors, I know a number of people that have switch from the 99-07 tow mirrors to the 08s and they loved the change, and three the kits are a little less expensive, you can't really go wrong.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Good deal thanks for the help!

And these will mount up just like the other ones with no mods right?


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Clapper&Company;570594 said:


> Good deal thanks for the help!
> 
> And these will mount up just like the other ones with no mods right?


Yup these will bolt right up, same bolt hole pattern and fit up in the 99-08 superduties. if I remember correctly there may be just a tiny bit of plastic trimming that needs to be done to the mirrors where they mount to the truck but nothing that is visible, I could be wrong on that thought I just can't remember if I read that somewhere or not.


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

i was just reading up on them and there is some trimming that needs done


----------



## newlooklandscp (Sep 27, 2005)

Correct. There is a small plastic stud towards the top. I actually know this since I did it already. woo hoo haha.


----------



## mike psd (Aug 12, 2007)

IMO on the mirrors either lighten ones are nice but if going aftermarket or OME i'd op for the heated mirrors i wish i did . oh well maybe on the next truck


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

Well I got them today!!

There just pain janes no heat or marker lights but there nice


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Clapper&Company;570890 said:


> Well I got them today!!
> 
> There just pain janes no heat or marker lights but there nice


So where'd you get them from?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

The local bone yard had them new in the box


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

One more thing that I'm now just remembering about the install, I believe the 08 mirror motors are wired reverse of the 99-07, meaning you push left on your control and the mirror will tilt right so to correct that the wiring inside the mirror has to be swapped, you can't just do it on the power feeds because it's a simple power and ground that supply the mirror, I've heard this is relatively simple by popping the cover off the mirror and changing the wires. 

Now don't quote me on this because it's something that I remember reading. Hopefully someone chimes back in that's familiar with this. 

Or you could just connect your wiring and see what happens.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

To bring this thread back. I just scored a set of brand new 08 Tows with Heat, Turns, Power, Manual Telescope for 454 shipped off EBAY.

The link that I posted in few above for a place to get them now has a price of $800 for the mirrors  Apparently ford has upped the price for these. 

Anyway how did the install go for everyone. Clapper you got the manual ones right? Did you end up finding the mirrors to be wired backwards for the motor controls like I thought?


----------



## Clapper&Company (Jan 4, 2005)

WOW good fine, but crazy price 800 now?

Yea I got mine there Manual. I got them from a local place for $125.00 each


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

Clapper&Company;582640 said:


> WOW good fine, but crazy price 800 now?
> 
> Yea I got mine there Manual. I got them from a local place for $125.00 each


Manual meaning manual mirror control, no power correct?


----------



## EaTmYtAiLpIpEs (Aug 23, 2007)

I got the tow mirrors for my 03. They are heated. I was thinking I was going to have to wire the heat up to it but it was wired for heat so I was happy.


----------



## Doakster (Aug 15, 2008)

EaTmYtAiLpIpEs;582839 said:


> I got the tow mirrors for my 03. They are heated. I was thinking I was going to have to wire the heat up to it but it was wired for heat so I was happy.


I'm fortunately mine original mirrors are the small paddle ones and those usually don't come with heat so I'll be doing the wiring for it with a switch.


----------



## gemblaster (Dec 14, 2010)

B&B;570379 said:


> Correct and I think Clap is capable of doing the wiring mods as their not too complicated.
> 
> Clap if you wanna run a set of OEM mirrors (used takes off's or whatever) and need the wiring diagrams just give me a yell.
> 
> Definitely add the toggle like Doakster suggested if your running heated. Heating grids will last a long time that way.


I would definitely be much obliged if you or someone would be so kind as to pass along a set of wiring diagrams. With my install, I have absolutely NO wires in the doors, and have to start totally from scratch lol. I only have a set of power fold extend mirrors, and thats it.

So far I figure IF I can get a set of the older 99-07 power mirror harness and switch set, I should be able to graft that in, and separately hook up the fold & extend to it as well. From what I understand, I couldn't use the better switch set from 08 & up, as those switches go directly into a computer and then back... that won't work for me that way unless.... someone knows how?

Thank you for any help.
Gem


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

Last year someone had a thread on here and a guy had a posting on how to do it and with all the color of wires to use


----------



## kurtandshan (Sep 1, 2010)

My 07 has power mirrors but they are the small,unlighted ones. Will a set of lighted telescoping/tow mirrors just plug right in? If I find heated ones because, I have the power mirrors, will the heat wire be in the door?
Thanks,Kurt


----------



## gemblaster (Dec 14, 2010)

*Wire chart?!*



stan the man;1153076 said:


> Last year someone had a thread on here and a guy had a posting on how to do it and with all the color of wires to use


Hi Stan, thank you. I am not so much a computer pc guy as I am a wrenching guy, could you please point me in the right direction of where that posting would be? That would be AWESOME! Wiring I can do, pc's sometimes can just kill me lol. I am just glad I stumbled upon this forum and you guys.

Thank you for all you can do to help.
Gem


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

gemblaster;1153587 said:


> hi stan, thank you. I am not so much a computer pc guy as i am a wrenching guy, could you please point me in the right direction of where that posting would be? That would be awesome:d! Wiring i can do, pc's sometimes can just kill me lol. I am just glad i stumbled upon this forum and you guys.
> 
> Thank you for all you can do to help.
> Gem


i will try to find it today f250 1999. I put them on my truck. Is was not set up for heated i had ran a wire.


----------



## stan the man (Jan 12, 2010)

gemblaster;1153587 said:


> Hi Stan, thank you. I am not so much a computer pc guy as I am a wrenching guy, could you please point me in the right direction of where that posting would be? That would be AWESOME! Wiring I can do, pc's sometimes can just kill me lol. I am just glad I stumbled upon this forum and you guys.
> 
> Thank you for all you can do to help.
> Gem


http://www.ford-trucks.com/forums/123257-03-mirror-swap-all-done.html

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=73956

LET ME KNOW IF IT WORKS


----------

